# Aftermarket head unit install w/ OEM camera, 2015 Jetta MK6



## altx0 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello,

I just recently purchased a 2015 Jetta, so I am new to this forum. I am thinking about replacing the head unit (possibly with this) and I am wondering if it is possible to connect the OEM rear view camera. From what I've gathered, the OEM camera has 26-pin RGB connector and most aftermarket headers accept a composite video input. 

I haven't been able to find a whole lot of information about this, which leads me to believe maybe it isn't possible. Has anyone done this? Is there some kind of adapter? Someone recommended I just replace the camera with an aftermarket one, but since it is built into the trunk handle, I would rather not do that. I imagine someone has dealt with this dilemma before. Any ideas about what my options are?


Thank you!


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

no the factory rear camera cannot be retained, even though using the Idatalink Maestro interface gives you the most factory retention available in this platform of vehicles, the factory rear camera cannot be retained into the aftermarket headunit.


----------



## nwarner2010 (Oct 29, 2014)

Little late but I installed an aftermarket radio and kept the factory back up cam. 

I used this : http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32283777187.html

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sehulb (May 8, 2017)

Hey im even later on this thread, but nwarner2010 how did you wire the reverse cable on the adapter? Is there a reverse signal behind the head unit or did you have to run it elsewhere in the car?


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

Sehulb said:


> Hey im even later on this thread, but nwarner2010 how did you wire the reverse cable on the adapter? Is there a reverse signal behind the head unit or did you have to run it elsewhere in the car?


I ran the same type of adapter on my '14 passat. Iit is really simple - the OE connection to the rear camera snaps right into this adapter, then you run the RCA (yellow) wire to the aftermarket radio. Off the radio, should be a wire for reverse (this is a trigger wire) so the radio knows you're in reverse. Lastly, add power and ground to the adapter.


----------



## Sehulb (May 8, 2017)

giantsnation said:


> Sehulb said:
> 
> 
> > Hey im even later on this thread, but nwarner2010 how did you wire the reverse cable on the adapter? Is there a reverse signal behind the head unit or did you have to run it elsewhere in the car?
> ...


So Im actually installing a new oem head unit but a newer model. The model is RCD330 plus and I?m trying to figure out the reverse cable since the OEM units don?t have a reverse signal cable coming out of the head unit. Also I?m using the adapter because the 14 Tiguan doesn?t use the same connector as the new oem headunits


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

Sehulb said:


> So Im actually installing a new oem head unit but a newer model. The model is RCD330 plus and I?m trying to figure out the reverse cable since the OEM units don?t have a reverse signal cable coming out of the head unit. Also I?m using the adapter because the 14 Tiguan doesn?t use the same connector as the new oem headunits


So you're coming from an RCD550? I would suggest asking in this thread --> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8678601-RCD330-Plus-Direct-fit-OEM-Carplay-Stereo-Overview


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

giantsnation said:


> I ran the same type of adapter on my '14 passat. Iit is really simple - the OE connection to the rear camera snaps right into this adapter, then you run the RCA (yellow) wire to the aftermarket radio. Off the radio, should be a wire for reverse (this is a trigger wire) so the radio knows you're in reverse. Lastly, add power and ground to the adapter.





Sehulb said:


> So Im actually installing a new oem head unit but a newer model. The model is RCD330 plus and I?m trying to figure out the reverse cable since the OEM units don?t have a reverse signal cable coming out of the head unit. Also I?m using the adapter because the 14 Tiguan doesn?t use the same connector as the new oem headunits


Not sure if *Sehulb* was able to figure it out, but I'm also trying to get my OEM camera to work with my RCD330 ('14 R-Line, replacing my RNS315). From the adapter I've tapped into my 12v center console outlet for power, and tapped into my reverse light wire for a signal (blue/black, and in the trunk). Should I be tapping from somewhere else for a reverse signal?

I've also sought help in the thread that you linked to, but no luck just yet.


----------



## uwishuknewm3 (Oct 18, 2017)

Thank you for this!!!


----------



## electromadeit (Aug 9, 2011)

anyone have experience with Enfig harnesses? the SRWH-VW16 has an option to retain the OEM camera


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2020)

So I know this threads been out for awhile but I thought I’d try to help because it took me some time but I figured it out. I Installed the RCD330 in my wife’s 14 Passat TDI, it had the nav head unit already with the OEM back up camera. The CAN Bus decoder (26 pin to red/black/yellow/RCA) previously mentioned in this thread is what you need to make this install work, and adding the time delay filter will make the operation smoother. I ran a wire from my back right reverse light (just use a multi meter or test light while in park and having someone holding your brake down, test which wire has no power. That’s your reverse light), through the cars right side, under the dash and behind the unit. From there I cut and spliced in the previously mentioned CAM Bus decoder, I got mine on Ali Express but it took forever to get here. The black wire I soldered into the main ground behind the unit, then I soldered the yellow into the bottom 12v wire (my Passat has 2 12v connections next to the ground, either would work). Then I soldered the Red wire from the CAN bus decoder into my signal wire I ran from my reverse light. ALMOST done. The adapter that comes with the RCD330, it replaces the BLUE mini connector in the harness that plugs into the head unit, it has a black and a yellow wire coming out of it that become an RCA connection to plug into your recently acquired CAN bus decoder. You will NOT want to use the BLUE piece of that adapter, pop out the two connectors, and in the same location but on the original blue mini connector already in the head unit, instal the 2 wires from the rca connector. If you don’t do this and simply replace the old mini connector with the new adaptor you will lose the ability to use your steering wheel controls with your radio if equipped. I believe that covers it, hopefully this helps someone down the road!


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2020)

Sorry, I thought it was part of this thread, I can’t post a link to the decoder but it’s a 26pin RGB AV CVBS signal converter adapter for Volkswagen. eBay, AliExpress, they’re easy to find


----------

